

Ask HN: How do you bootstrap a content rich iOS Application? - diptanu

Open Source iOS libraries you absolutely love etc.
======
jacksondeane
Check out cocoacontrols.com

(just looking at 1 of my projects...)

AFNetworking (Amazing Networking Framework)
<https://github.com/AFNetworking/AFNetworking>

CocoaLumberjack (Robust Logging)
<https://github.com/robbiehanson/CocoaLumberjack>

IIViewDeckController (Facebook/Path Sliding Drawer Nav)
<https://github.com/Inferis/ViewDeck>

EKStreamView (Pinterest-Like Collection View)
<https://github.com/ekohe/EKStreamView>

SDWebImage (HTTP Image Loader) <https://github.com/rs/SDWebImage>

SVPullToRefresh (Great Pull-to-Refresh)
<https://github.com/samvermette/SVPullToRefresh>

DLStarRating (Star Rating UI) <https://github.com/dlinsin/DLStarRating>

JSTokenButton (Tagging/Input Control)
<https://github.com/jasarien/JSTokenField>

LKBadgeView (Pill Badges) <https://github.com/lakesoft/LKbadgeView>

Facebook iOS SDK (Duh) <https://github.com/facebook/facebook-ios-sdk>

TestFlight (Remote Deployment, also.. Magic) testflightapp.com

Flurry (Analytics) flurry.com

